#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Corruption in 2018 fifa world cup?!

## Moana

*HI FOOT BALL FANS!*  :love: 

We all know that Lionel Messi And Cristiano Ronaldo are two of the best players in the world. This past week Portugal and Argentina both lost from the world cup and unfortunately had to leave from the world-cup, which was *TOTALLY AN UNEXPECTED MOMENT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD!*

Do you think that there is certain corruption happening in this time's *FIFA WORLD CUP 2018?* It would be great if you guys could share us your opinions on this Topic!


messi.jpg

----------

